

Show HN: Displaying Lifespan Info in a D3 Family Tree Visualization - nni
https://learnforeverlearn.com/ancestors/?lifespan=true

======
nni
A little background info about this is at
[http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2015/07/displaying-
lifespan...](http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2015/07/displaying-lifespan-
information-in-d3.html)

~~~
314
It would be easier to look at if the birth dates were represented: each of the
vertical intervals in time has a cluster of outgoing edges at the top for
descendants. This makes things look cluttered and loses information. If these
outgoing edges came from the right distance down the interval for the birth
year then it would be easier to see structure in the graph.

~~~
nni
Hi 314

Even for this early version I had debated whether it was worth it to do it for
descendant tree due to clutter issues (it can still happen for ancestor trees,
but the heuristic limits used make this a little rarer). I'm not quite sure I
understand what you're suggesting though - the curves coming into the top do
terminate at the birth year, but the node itself kind of covers this up - is
that what you're referring to?

------
tmaster
His father was the same age as his maternal grandfather ? and mother 30 years
younger than father? (Charles II of Spain)

~~~
nni
I looked again at this and it seems to be correct, based on Wikipedia etc.
It's a weird tree that had some serious genetic consequences for Charles II -
here's one note on that:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2009/04/inbreeding-
th...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2009/04/inbreeding-the-downfall-
of-the-spanish-hapsburgs/#.Va2cDxNVhBc)

btw, if you "pin" a person so that the popup remains showing, you can click on
the name to do a google search of that person.

